# Java Standard-Bibliothek



## redcow (10. Jul 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Liste wo alle Klassen der Java Standard-Bibliothek dokumentiert wurden, und das am besten noch auf deutsch. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## MrTroble (10. Jul 2015)

naja eigentlich ist das in deinen jre standart Bibliotheken drin da hast du eigentlich lese zugriff aber auf englisch
was willst du den genau wissen


----------



## nvidia (10. Jul 2015)

redcow hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Liste wo alle Klassen der Java Standard-Bibliothek dokumentiert wurden, und das am besten noch auf deutsch. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.



Siehe https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/. In deutscher Sprache wirst du sowas nicht finden, ganz allgemein bis auf ein paar Sonderfälle gilt, wenn man sich im Kontext von Programmiersprachen/Softwareentwicklung bewegt ist das Verstehen der englischen Sprache ein Muss.


----------



## redcow (16. Jul 2015)

Dann werde ich mal Englisch lernen, danke :3


----------

